# First Schwinn bike ever.



## Pantmaker (May 10, 2014)

I found this last night in an old box. I didn't know I had this photo and feel fortunate to have found it. My first Schwinn bike ever. Anyone else have pics of your first Schwinn?


----------



## 2jakes (May 10, 2014)

Pantmaker said:


> I found this last night in an old box. I didn't know I had this photo and feel fortunate to have found it. My first Schwinn bike ever. Anyone else have pics of your first Schwinn?
> View attachment 150788




This is an old photo of my first Schwinn.


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 11, 2014)

The first Schwinn I bought was a 1962 3 spd Tiger in 2009 when I was 16. Still have it along with 11 more schwinns and some other bikes that I have collected over these past few years. Picture is from first day I brought it home


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 11, 2014)

*First schwinn*

First schwinn, first bike 1948, and 
one and only kid brother now passed!
I won it at a saturday afternoon movie show.
Happy mothers day to all your moms!


----------



## 2jakes (May 11, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> First schwinn, first bike 1948, and
> one and only kid brother now passed!
> I won it at a saturday afternoon movie show.
> Happy mothers day to all your moms!
> View attachment 150913




Wes...
is this the bike that was taken 

jake


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 11, 2014)

Yes,
stolen!
No cyclelock!


----------



## 2jakes (May 11, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Yes,
> stolen!
> No cyclelock!




Wes Pinchot...
I remember reading about this in a bicycle newsletter long ago...( not 100 % sure).

I  thought it was so neat about  how you won this bike & felt anger/sad that it was stolen...

I hope that everything is well with you now.

jake


----------



## Pantmaker (May 11, 2014)

*Treasure*

Wes-what a treasure this photo is.  Thanks for sharing it. Memories of my kid brother are alive in every bike I had as a kid. Bikes are like time machines for me.


----------



## jacobs132 (May 11, 2014)

2jakes said:


> Wes...
> is this the bike that was taken
> 
> jake




karma is a bitch, who ever stole it probably had some bad things happen, tenfold!


----------



## 2jakes (May 11, 2014)

Pantmaker said:


> Wes-what a treasure this photo is.  Thanks for sharing it. Memories of my kid brother are alive in every bike I had as a kid. Bikes are like time machines for me.




*​That about sums it up so well...

Nice !*


----------



## GTs58 (May 11, 2014)

Sure wish I could find at least one picture of my first Schwinn, but no luck yet. A couple years ago I put together an exact duplicate of my first Schwinn that I purchased in the Summer of 64. A 1964 Flamboyant Lime Varsity. I had a lot of fun locating the right bike and then piecing it back together with the year correct OEM parts.


----------



## 2jakes (May 12, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Sure wish I could find at least one picture of my first Schwinn, but no luck yet. A couple years ago I put together an exact duplicate of my first Schwinn that I purchased in the Summer of 64. A 1964 Flamboyant Lime Varsity. I had a lot of fun locating the right bike and then piecing it back together with the year correct OEM parts.






It's what I would call... *"A Labor of Love"....


Really Nice Job ! *


I remember... Christmas 1964...& my first bike with the brakes on the h'bars...

To make a long story short...


Going at top speeds...I panicked...squeezed hard on the front brakes....

The bike stopped....I didn't....

Bruises all over lasted for a long time.....:o:o:o:o


----------

